# Bachman Track



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well it was bound to happen.  An old fellow that I purchased my house
from has caught the G Scale bug.  He purchased a train set from Sam's
this year and is busy putting it in his shop.
 
The train came with a plastic track which I was not aware of.  I thought
Bachman always used a cheep metal track....but I haven't looked at one
of those sets for a couple of years.
 
Anyhow, he is looking for more of the same kind of track.  If there is anyone
out there that may have some to 'dispose' of, please let me know.  In the event
I can't find that for him, will get him pushed towards Aristo, USA or LGB brass.
 
I know, I know....residue on the wheels can cause problem....but humor me a
tad.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! The Bachmann plastic track only came with the original battery/RC Big Hauler (1st generation). I don't think they have been made for over a decade. Are you sure he bought it a Sam's or was it off of eBay or a yard sale? You do see the plastic track pop up on eBay now and then. The problem is it only came in ovals (a full circle with 2 straights) so anything you would get would be that. The plastic wheels on the battery Big Hauler will not hold up very long on metal track. He should consider purchasing an Annie or something else.

www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/big_hauler_tips.html#rc

-Brian


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, he said was purchased at Sam's. Saw a set in the Club before Christmas, but not of interest to me so I just walked by. The gentleman said he had purchased it there and I have no reason to doubt him. I'm sure you are correct and figure he may have purchased it elsewhere and was confused in his statements. I had purchased a couple of sets back when I started GR'ing in 1993 at Costco. At that time, they had a metal track with plastic connectors. Rust was a problem even in my work shop. Of course I use brass and have since the get-go. 

It was my intention to suggest brass, but didn't want to scare him off due to the price issue. Then again, I'm not sure that would be much of an issue for him. 

As far as only circles....the piece he showed to me was straight and about 8 to 10 inches long. He may have picked up the set at Wal-Mart or elsewhere and just said Sam's because I worked there. The set may not even be Bachmann. I'll need to check further with him to verify just exactly what he purchased and where. 

Like I say, it's been a long time since I've delt with anything Bachmann. 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

It could be a New Bright set. They are also battery powered with plastic track (different from Bachmann's). New Bright track also pops up on eBay now and then.

-Brian


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

New Bright! That's it...I was trying to remember the name (old age)....and I bet that he purchased one of those sets. I'm going to run by his place tomorrow and see just what it is he has. I'm sure it's not going to be a big deal with him....but got interested when he saw what I had done. 

Thanks again for the information. 

Monte


----------

